# The Most Attractive Beachs in Spain!



## ronny333 (May 8, 2010)

In your opinions what are your top 3 beaches in Spain and why?

I only know the costa del sol and the beaches there are not grate - I hear the beaches further up north on the Costa Blanca are better!


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

I remember an article in the Guardian a few years back that named THe islas Cies beach as the most stunning beach in the world. 

I agree.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Sonrisa said:


> I remember an article in the Guardian a few years back that named THe islas Cies beach as the most stunning beach in the world.
> 
> I agree.


yes, stunning


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Yes the ariel view is stunning.

What makes a beach great... I am not a big beach fan but when I do go I want one that has fine sand, showers, and not covered in discarded cigarette ends nor do I want it crowded with people, deck chairs and vendors. 


Alicante has a great beach that has all that and more.. but I am not saying where it is


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2011)

Santander has great beaches, but the water is chilly!


----------



## neilmac (Sep 10, 2008)

ronny333 said:


> In your opinions what are your top 3 beaches in Spain and why?
> 
> I only know the costa del sol and the beaches there are not grate - I hear the beaches further up north on the Costa Blanca are better!


The stretch from Valencia down to Denia is just miles of fine beach. Thats is the Azahar and North CB. Something for everyone, dunes, promenades and some lovely wild bits.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

The Atlantic coast between Tarifa and Cadiz, known as the Costa de la Luz, has some fantastic beaches, ranging from huge stretches of pure gold, sand to little coves backed by sandstone cliffs. And outside of July and August, very few people apart from the surfers and birdwatchers.

Expat Forum For Expats, For Moving Overseas And For Jobs Abroad - Alcalaina's Album: Costa de la Luz


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

It also depends on your own definition of great beaches. There are one or two small coves where I live that are amazing - IMO! Its very much some and some. Personally, the best beaches I've ever seen were in Menorca

Jo xxx


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

halydia said:


> Santander has great beaches, but the water is chilly!


Yes, I must admit that I thought Santander was nice. I'd like to visit again some time as the last time we were there was in 1984 !!!

All the beaches around here are excellent . From the main ones in Águilas which even in july / august are not packed solid & the rest of the year have few people, to the outlying small coves surrounded by dunes & hills.


----------



## keyser (Mar 3, 2011)

WOW what beautiful beaches, they make the Dubai coastline look like a kids sandpit!!....i cant wait!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Where are the best places for snorkelling? I have only done it once, in the Caribbean, and would love to have another go one day. I'm not a strong swimmer.


----------



## ronny333 (May 8, 2010)

Well I'm surprised no one has mentioned the island of Formentera - the beaches there would give the Caribbean a good run for its money. 

Not shore about the snorkeling though as the Med does not seem to have many reefs - and that's what makes snorkeling interesting - having some beautiful sea life an reefs to look at.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

from San Agustin to Maspalomas on the Island of Gran Canaria there is a huge beach about 6 miles long.

The island of Fuerteventura is famous for its beaches.

Also Asturias sports some fantastic beaches,

Hepa


----------



## neilmac (Sep 10, 2008)

ronny333 said:


> Well I'm surprised no one has mentioned the island of Formentera - the beaches there would give the Caribbean a good run for its money.


Formentera has to be one THE best kept secrets, probably why its not been mentioned.

It is our very favourite holiday location!


----------



## ronny333 (May 8, 2010)

Formentera for sure has to be the up there with the best of'em - Ibiza as well has some real gems! Cala d'Hort being one!


----------

